# Yippee Yippee Hooray for our heroes



## Aunt Bee (Nov 16, 2003)

Ohhh Dear what a bloody fantastic read.   My lovely Grandbabies just loved this story.   Oh we were so disheartened by the loss of Pez and Gadrid, just to be rewarded later by Gadrids return.   As far as Pez, I must say I warned him earlier about flirting with the darkside, where it would get him.  

We were so worried about little Rusty that we cried over his capture, but later rejoiced at his strong constitution of dealing with that walking rag.  We just love that little one, and we love to pull for little Tilly as well.   We do hope to see Gadrid back in the flow again.

Please keep up the good work, we really enjoy this fantastic read of yours.


----------

